# Using 6x6 beams in basement?



## Zero (Sep 28, 2017)

So my once crooked house is now half way level. That being said the right side is still wavy with thee stair well sinking in. My roommate is in the process of drawing up the plans to submit to the city for a permit. He is having trouble finding a bit of code regarding additional supports. He seems to think they are not needed but the more I look at it I cant help but think the sinking will continue without the addition of theses supports if it is framed in the same manor. He goes back and fourth so we decided to reach out here to see if there are specific codes we would be breaking or need to follow if theses supports were included in the plans.

So far what he has found is the following regarding the use of 6x6 posts.
24'' x 24'' x 8" concrete footing with rebar under each post.
Bracket secured into the footer giving a 1" clearance to deter moisture intrusion.
Bracketing to the joists above.

Here are some pictures of the three spots I would like post to be and then I will follow with general pictures of the most problematic areas (there are many more).

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Zero (Sep 28, 2017)

This post has been there since I bought it and is sinking about 1/8th of an inch into the floor.


----------



## Zero (Sep 28, 2017)

this is the site of the second pillar and is directly under the l shaped stair way going up the the second floor. they are very very crooked.


----------



## Zero (Sep 28, 2017)

I am somehow missing the location of the third pole it has a metal temp jack there and it is bending and sinking into the floor.


----------



## Zero (Sep 28, 2017)

Here is some of the worst termite damage on this end. the gap between the central beam and the end of this mangled joist is about 2 feet.


----------



## Zero (Sep 28, 2017)

termite damage is pretty extensive on this end so his plans will be for replacing 20 floor joists completely but keeping them in the same configuration. He seems to think that this will fix the sagging of the stair case but I feel 3 6x6 posts implemented below the stairs would be better and I already have a bunch of 6x6x8 on hand.


----------



## cda (Sep 28, 2017)

Zero said:


> termite damage is pretty extensive on this end so his plans will be for replacing 20 floor joists completely but keeping them in the same configuration. He seems to think that this will fix the sagging of the stair case but I feel 3 6x6 posts implemented below the stairs would be better and I already have a bunch of 6x6x8 on hand.




Not on residential or structural side

But your "guy" seems to have done a good job before, people like that I just get out of thier way.

Maybe do both his and your idea

Have you had an engineer look at the previous work????


----------



## Zero (Sep 28, 2017)

yes his previous work to the other half of the house passed final inspection.


----------

